
Back to the Future attack on HTTPS - chetanahuja
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/new-attacks-on-network-time-protocol-can-defeat-https-and-create-chaos/
======
chetanahuja
Since a catchy name is now de rigueur for an attack to get recognized and get
coverage, and given the perfect timing of this announcement, I hereby donate
this name to science.

~~~
dang
It breaks the HN guidelines to editorialize the titles of stories you submit
to HN, so please don't do that.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

